# Cruze Onboard Display (Windows CE)



## novaol (Dec 28, 2012)

My Cruze 2011 (late) model comes with a Windows CE Head unit. Everything works perfect eg Navigation, Music, Radio the works. The only problem I do get is when I plug a new device thru my USB location on the center console, it will prompt to enter a name for that device. Now the question is where to bring out the keyboard for me to key it in. If I do not enter or ESC it (by 'X") it will drop the equipment and it will not allow me to bring out the MP3 songs to the dashboard.

Appreciate if any of you have any idea to solve this. Appreciate your read and help. PLEASE!!! Tks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That would be an after market unit? This doesn't sound stock.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Forget it 
this is bcz it doesnt have driver for it . Its not just prompt to enter name
i get it when i connect my galaxy s3


----------



## novaol (Dec 28, 2012)

mido said:


> Forget it
> this is bcz it doesnt have driver for it . Its not just prompt to enter name
> i get it when i connect my galaxy s3


I was trying to connect it on my Galaxy Note II LTE that's when it gave me the pop up box to enter the equipment name.

Novaol - Cruze member from Singapore


----------



## novaol (Dec 28, 2012)

obermd said:


> That would be an after market unit? This doesn't sound stock.


Well it came with the car right from the GM appointed Agent, Alpine Motors in Singapore. And this box actually runs on Windows CE with Navigation and all the works integrated onto the car. I can furnish a photo.. 

Novaol - Cruze member from Singapore


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

novaol said:


> Well it came with the car right from the GM appointed Agent, Alpine Motors in Singapore. And this box actually runs on Windows CE with Navigation and all the works integrated onto the car. I can furnish a photo..
> 
> Novaol - Cruze member from Singapore


That's correct they sell it as OEM but at the end it's aftermarket unit
anyway the only way for it to work is to root your note and use app that will make enable the USB Mass storage mode instead of the MTP


----------



## novaol (Dec 28, 2012)

mido said:


> That's correct they sell it as OEM but at the end it's aftermarket unit
> anyway the only way for it to work is to root your note and use app that will make enable the USB Mass storage mode instead of the MTP


What you are saying is that I have to root my Galaxy Note II. After root will enable the USB Mass Storage mode! Er What is MTP!

Novaol - Cruze member from Singapore


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

novaol said:


> What you are saying is that I have to root my Galaxy Note II. After root will enable the USB Mass Storage mode! Er What is MTP!
> 
> Novaol - Cruze member from Singapore


Media Transfer Protocol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Google is your friend


----------



## novaol (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you very much my friend, great help .. me newbie need some time to digest acronyms ..hee hee hee

Novaol - Cruze member from Singapore


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

novaol said:


> Thank you very much my friend, great help .. me newbie need some time to digest acronyms ..hee hee hee
> 
> Novaol - Cruze member from Singapore


No worries..i was just in the same situation one week ago when i got the same error message on my display so i had to search about it


----------

